# anybody in Monterrey?



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey averyone,
I will be moving to Monterrey before the end of the year. I spend alot of time traveling there for work and I am looking to relocate with my family so we can be together more often.

Is there any expats living in Monterrey on this site? I will be in town in 2 weeks for business and would love to grab some dinner with some folks to pick your brains about the move.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Hello! Yes, I'm in Monterrey. 

I'd recommend San Pedro Garza Garcia as the neighborhood to move to. It's the nicest and safest area, close to the American School, and has all of the comforts of home plus some... Do you know where you'll be working? 

There's a nice expat community here. We have monthly get togethers, etc. I'll probably be in the States during your trip, but you can contact ASOMO for help:

About ASOMO

Please let me know if you have any additional questions about life here.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

great! Yes. We have been looking with San Pedro Bienes Raices and have found some great places. I know that are pretty well and like it. I work for a US company but will be working directly with our Mexican partners that have thier office very close to the Galerias Mall.

I will be in MTY June 20th through 24, hen coming back for 2 weeks after the 4th of July. I would love to meet up and get your thoughts on relocation and your experience. Thanks for the heads up on the EXPAT Groups! That makes me feel alot better.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> great! Yes. We have been looking with San Pedro Bienes Raices and have found some great places. I know that are pretty well and like it. I work for a US company but will be working directly with our Mexican partners that have thier office very close to the Galerias Mall.
> 
> I will be in MTY June 20th through 24, hen coming back for 2 weeks after the 4th of July. I would love to meet up and get your thoughts on relocation and your experience. Thanks for the heads up on the EXPAT Groups! That makes me feel alot better.


Sounds like you have some good support and guidance. I actually won't be in town during either of your visits - we're gearing up for another move! This time to the U.K. for awhile. But we will come back to Monterrey in the future, because it's my husband's hometown. So I just may see you at an event next year.

I would really recommend that you contact ASOMO. They are so great about welcoming newcomers. I bet they can put you in touch with someone who will be able to meet you during one of your trips.

If you have any more questions on here, please do feel free to ask me...


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I emailed ASOMO last evening...still no response yet. I will wait till tomorrow then email again. I already got alot of good info from the website.

Thanks for your support!

Conor


----------

